# Sooner RC Field Trial



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

First series in the Open is a quad with an out of order flier shot into full body goose decoys. All rooster pheasants. Test dog did it and first dog did it with hunts and that's all I know cause I had to leave.

First series of Derby was nice big double with long bird thrown up hill. 

Raining now with promise of more to come....


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any updates on derby??


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Any updates on derby??


Congratulations for Team Jakelettes! Lanier and Flash got 4th and some dog named Tee won!

I think the Open has about 20 dogs to finish the first series.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Congratulations for Team Jakelettes! Lanier and Flash got 4th and some dog named Tee won!
> 
> I think the Open has about 20 dogs to finish the first series.


Huge Congratulatons!!!!!  

#5 Firemark Little Hot Tee!! ..Jean Grammer and Rob Erhardt 

#8 Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash..and Lanier Fogg !! 

Judy


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Huge happiness and celebration to Hygene! I'll be there tomorrow to watch, sorry I did not catch this.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to Tee and Jean on making the derby list!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

How wonderful! Jean and Tee and Rob...WOW!

Congratulations...just so happy for you. YEA Derby List!

Sarita


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tee is on a hot streak  The blue ribbons are starting to pile up.

Congratulations to Jean and Rob.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, Jean. Little Tee is really HOT. Congratulations on the win and on making the Derby list. Also, big congrats to Rob Erhardt on the win.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratulations to sisters Tee and Flash for bringing home half the Derby placements from Sooner!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations to sisters Tee and Flash for bringing home half the Derby placements from Sooner!


What Melanie said!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

24 to the land blind in the open:

1-3-6-12-17-18-19-21-27-28-30-38-39-40-41-47-48-49-52-54-61-63-68-69


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

18 to the water blind in the open:

3-6-12-17-18-19-21-27-28-30-39-48-49-54-61-63-68-69


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know who else placed in the Derby..... Is the Qual going to finish
today?


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

OTHER DERBY RESULTS

2nd was Martha Russell with Tubby
3rd was James Roberts with Kate
RJ was me handling Denali owned by Marc and Megan Wells

don't know all the jams other than #15 and #1


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

cpayne said:


> OTHER DERBY RESULTS
> 
> 2nd was Martha Russell with Tubby
> 3rd was James Roberts with Kate
> ...


Congratulations! Red Dirt's Walk Down A River Road JH, "Denali" and Chris! ...  

....even though a Chessie!!  ....just kidding! , the congrats are sincere!! ..and that is a very cool  name! 

Congratulations to All, 

Judy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

16 to the land blind in the amateur:

3-4-10-11-13-15-19-21-26-28-31-33-34-35-37-40


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Judy,
\
Sorry if my post was confusing..........River went out in the second series. Another dog I was handling, a nice black female, Denali is the one that got the RJ.

Chris


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Congratulations for Team Jakelettes! Lanier and Flash got 4th and some dog named Tee won!
> 
> I'm with you John! Congrats to Team Jakelettes!!!!! That is just awesome Jean and Lanier! Congrats!
> Diane


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Diane Brunelle said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for Team Jakelettes! Lanier and Flash got 4th and some dog named Tee won!
> ...


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations Chris and Marc and Megan......
on your Derby RJ.
Denali is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

cpayne said:


> Judy,
> \
> Sorry if my post was confusing..........River went out in the second series. Another dog I was handling, a nice black female, Denali is the one that got the RJ.
> 
> Chris


LOL...doesn't take much to confuse me! Congratulations to both you, Marc and Megan Wells

... and "Denali" !! 

Trained in the Northwest winds here this weekend. ..very cold for the humans! Makes for great attitude from the retrievers though  Looking forward to next season..

Best, 

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrats to Lanier and Flash again (this is NOT getting old). Flash got 2nd in the Q and you know what that means! ***

Not bad for a Derby dog!

John


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know why I had a funny feeling that Flash was not going to be outdone by her sister Tee who made the Derby List this weekend. QAA at 22 months old. Atta girl Flash!! 

BTW, I heard that Rob Erhardt was kindly asked not to bring Tee to the Derby next weekend in Tulsa. ;-)

Edit: Flash has a 100% trial completion rate to date. She has run 5 derbies and 3 Qs and has placed twice in each and brought home a ribbon from every stake. Very nice!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way To Go Flash!!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome job, Flash and Lanier!!! Soooo happy for you! You Rock!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

QUAL results:

1 - Pie/John Russell
2 - Flash/Lanier Fogg
3 - Sparky/Brice Romero
4 - Layla/Nik Koumoundourus
RJ-Tubby/Ed Aycock
J - Chip/Mike Gallagher


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

AM was brutal, great first series. Big dog marks. Approx. 12 dogs did the test without a handle. 16 called back to land blind. Tough blind with a pile of heavy cover about 80 yds from the line, directly in line with the blind. Dogs then angle up hill that falls off to the right past/under a lone tree (dogs pass tree on the left), then past flyer crates/old fall and finally the blind is under the left drip line of a further tree. Lots of terrain, wind and cover. 12 back to the water blind. Sorry don't have numbers.

Qual:
1st. Russell/Pie
2nd. Fogg
3rd. Romero
4th. Layla & I


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I think 12 back to the 3rd series in the Am. Sorry, don't know any numbers.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Gallagher and Chip

A Jam in the Qual. Good job you guys.....


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

To all that placed or jammed in the qual, congratulations! You all did an awesome job. If you are running next weekend, good luck!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Gassner said Lucy got second in the Amateur, should lock her up for high point golden female, but thats just a guess, nice year with 8.5 pts, congrats to Andy and John.

Also heard the 25% of the goldens entered in this trial took home colored ribbons. Not a bad showing for the breed. They must love pheasants!!!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Lucy, Andy and John! Should make for a nice drive home!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Big Congratulations to Frank Price and AFC Wing Magics LA. Roux AM 1st !!! *


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Sooner Fall trial 2010....the year of The Golden Bitch Invasion. ;-)

Nice job to all our "family"!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations Frank & Roux!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice job Frank and Roux!
________
ZX14 VS HAYABUSA


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Whaaa HOoooo..... Nice job Frank and Roux


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Sooner Fall trial 2010....the year of The Golden Bitch Invasion. ;-)
> 
> Nice job to all our "family"!


*A fluffy bitch took 2nd in the AM , Andy's dog, Congratulations Andy!*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lucy,Andy and John on the Am second. Well Casey has to work hard at the next two trials to regain his hidh point lead. He only has 8 points. He still happy for Lucy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

golden boy 2 said:


> Gassner said Lucy got second in the Amateur, should lock her up for high point golden female


Bev Burns' Pixie has 8 points. It's not over 'til it's over...


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Big Congrats Andy w/ Lucy!!!Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

christinaA said:


> QUAL results:
> 
> 1 - Pie/John Russell
> 2 - Flash/Lanier Fogg
> ...


YAHOOOOOO John and Martha Russell & Pie! To Lanier and Gayle and Flash!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to Andy and Lucy. She is a fine animal and John and Andy great trainers and good people. You go with the best breeding you can, good training, and roll the dice! It appears to have been a great year for Golden representation. May it continue.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congrats to Andy and Lucy. She is a fine animal and John and Andy great trainers and good people. You go with the best breeding you can, good training, and roll the dice! It appears to have been a great year for Golden representation. May it continue.


Yeah, baby! What Bev said! And congrats to Lanier and Gayle too with Flash!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I am so thrilled for my club members Lanier. Gayle and Andy. What a great weekend for the 3 of them and what a happy drive home.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Chocolate Dogs Rule

Congratulations to Frank Price and Roux


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congrats to Andy and Lucy. She is a fine animal and John and Andy great trainers and good people. You go with the best breeding you can, good training, and roll the dice! It appears to have been a great year for Golden representation. May it continue.



It's a great weekend overall...across the country..East to West and in-between!! ...for Golden Retrievers and their owner, handlers  

Makes for exellent reading on RTF!!! 

Congratulations to All!

Judy


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*OPEN RESULTS:*

FC The Bear XVII (Qualifies for the National), Handler Ty Rorem
Aksarben's Black Sky, Handler Rob Erhardt
FC Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine, Handler Bill Schrader
NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie, Handler Ty Rorem
*RJ:* Farmer's Lethal Weapon, Handler Ty Rorem

*Jams:*

Aksarben's Night Ranger, Handler Rob Erhardt
Downtown Buster Brown XXXI, O/H Charles Bearden
Calumet's Hot Texas Soup, Handler Bill Schrader


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed in the Open but a special congrats to Rob, Sky and Barkley, so loved training with them!


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations Mike, Bill and Chili on the Open Jam. A young dog with a very promising career!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Tulsa Slim said:


> *Big Congratulations to Frank Price and AFC Wing Magics LA. Roux AM 1st !!! *


 
Way to go Papa Roux


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt on the Open 2nd with Skyy and the Open JAM with Barkley.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Frank Price on the Am win, and congrats to all dogs who finished and placed in all the stakes.

Many thanks to the members of Sooner RC and other helpers for putting on the trial.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes! Congrats Frank and Roux! Way to go!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone, especially the Sooner Club and judges. They kept things moving and fun even in the bad weather. A special thanks to Mason, Tim, Judi and Kent, and Deb for the training help. 

One more special shout out to Paul Rainbolt for the stump lump several years ago. 

Congrats to all that placed and finished. Those were some good setups from start to finish.

fp


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Congtats to Joe, Jim and their super dog Kate. #2 on the derby list (2 more placements this weekend). Qual 2nd at 1 year old, AA points before 2. Another Am finish this weekend (KC)!

Go Team Kate!


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*Congratulations to all who placed and JAM'd .... with a little extra celebration for the goldens (Tee, Flash, Lucy) and their owners, handlers, and trainers.*


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Frank that is great!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Frank and Brown dog. Frank has only run three trials this fall and Roux has made it out of the first series in all AA stakes, finished half of em and won one of em. He is a fine animal and Frank has done a great job with him.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Also congrats to Charles Bearden for his third in the Am with Rough and his Open jam with Buster.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Bait said:


> Yeah, baby! What Bev said! And congrats to Lanier and Gayle too with Flash!



Congrats to Andy & Lucy! 

Way to go Lanier & Flash!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to Frank and Roux! 

And congrats to the Firemark "family" ;-)


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn Frank.... that brown dog of yours can MARK. Very impressive.

Lucy was also amazing.

Charles with Ruff also did a great job of marking.

Congrats to all the winners in all the stakes. 

I learned a bunch this weekend watching some great dogs run, see you all in the spring.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

WOW-OH-WOW.....I just saw that my Firemark family "cleaned" up this week-end!!!!! Congrats to John, Andy, Jean and Lanier....oh... and to our breeder, Melanie!

You guys make us all very proud!

Diane


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Already congratulated the rest of the crew but don't want to leave Lucy and Andy out - way to go!!!!!


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

I just checked the dirty clothers hamper and found that Lanier has come home with RED stains on much of his clothing. It's been nine years since we ran the Master National in OK and I don't remember what the secret to getting this out of clothes is. Can one of you Okies help me? And after that, what do we do to the SUV and the dog trailer?
Gayle


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

FoggMoore said:


> I just checked the dirty clothers hamper and found that Lanier has come home with RED stains on much of his clothing. It's been nine years since we ran the Master National in OK and I don't remember what the secret to getting this out of clothes is. Can one of you Okies help me? And after that, what do we do to the SUV and the dog trailer?
> Gayle


Don't know about the clothes Gayle but, last year @ specialty we found a great automatic car wash, in Enid. We did some towing stuck trucks out of the red dirt that got real wet. And, that auto carwash was about the best I've seen. Talk about water pressure! Those guys shoulda took the scenic route home........via Enid, OK.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Tulsa Slim said:


> *Big Congratulations to Frank Price and AFC Wing Magics LA. Roux AM 1st !!! *


Ditto this!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tulsa Slim said:


> *Big Congratulations to Frank Price and AFC Wing Magics LA. Roux AM 1st !!! *


Looks like Paul is pleased with this placement??? !!!  

AM 1ST...Congratulations!!

Judy


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

christinaA said:


> QUAL results:
> 
> 1 - Pie/John Russell
> 2 - Flash/Lanier Fogg
> ...


I'm confused.... EE says that Chip/Mike Gallagher, didn't get a Jam
in the Qual....??


----------

